# Settling on a Breeder (and a bonus question)



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

So after listening to a lot of advice from you guys, and thinking about it greatly, I was contacted by an agility friend whose mom used to work with Malinda Weber (at Weberhaus GSDs). Going to be calling her tomorrow to discuss my needs in a pup and what not.  We've already began discussing my time frame and what I wish to be doing with the puppy and what not. She seems wonderful and I've heard nothing but good about her as well!

I haven't emailed a breeder in over a year (and that was about a dog in the WAY future... like 4-5 years lol), and was wondering what questions I should be asking? I'll obviously let her talk and I've already read over the contracts and her website and what not.. Here's what I have so far:

1. What qualities does she look for in an IPO dog??? First time handler?????
2. What are the results for DM testing on the parents?
3. How much are puppies? Discuss co-ownership if you are open to it.
4. Dewclaws etc.
5. What will puppies come with.
6. What are puppies exposed to their time at her house.

(those are from a friend lol)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Malinda is not only an amazing breeder but such a wonderful person... you can't go wrong. 

I would just tell her what you are looking for, talk about your lifestyle, your goals for the puppy... what you want out of a dog, etc.. I am sure as the conversation goes on, you will both come up with new questions or answer ones not yet asked.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and you might want to talk to KZoppa here, she has one of her dogs and he's a handsome dude))


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and you might want to talk to KZoppa here, she has one of her dogs and he's a handsome dude))


will do!  thank you


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

If you are a first time handler - the qualities question is for you, never to the dog, can you be the one or not. It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life, has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud. The question, should GSD be licenced is still hanging in the air, because they are dogs not for everybody, personal qualities of many people do not alllow them to have GSD.
Ask if any videos of mum and dad you can watch, if not to see them. Puppies must be vaccinated at 2 months and half and not earlier, otherwise complex vaccination destroys their immune system. These puppies go to their foster parent already trained for their age:
https://kraftwerkk9.com/dogs-for-sale/puppies/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

$6000 - SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS for 13 week old puppies?????????? "RARE" solid blacks??? HUH???????????? OMG....

And this is because people believe that if it costs more it MUST be better!!!! Move over PT Barnum!!!!!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My knucklehead....






























The following ones are over the last week or so...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I would just tell her what you are looking for, talk about your lifestyle, your goals for the puppy... what you want out of a dog, etc.. I am sure as the conversation goes on, you will both come up with new questions or answer ones not yet asked.


I think this is great advice. 

Just let it be a natural conversation. Be honest about your prior experience, your lifestyle, and what you do and don't like in a dog in terms of energy, personality, and quirks. Explain what you definitely plan to do with the dog, and what you _might_ want to _try_ with the dog (two very different things!).

Whenever possible, try to avoid "dog jargon" and discuss things in concrete terms, because what you mean by a jargon word might be very different from what the other person understands it to be, particularly when it comes to temperament and training. (Just look at all the wacky discussions that happen around here about "drive"!)

Think about what you really want and what really matters to you before you start the conversation, and jot down some notes so that you don't forget.

And if you do forget, remember it's not a big deal -- the whole point of going with a good breeder is to have great communication, so you can always follow up with more questions as needed. I'm never anything but THRILLED to hear from my adopters, and I am sure that good breeders feel the exact same way about their puppy people.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> $6000 - SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS for 13 week old puppies?????????? "RARE" solid blacks??? HUH???????????? OMG....
> 
> And this is because people believe that if it costs more it MUST be better!!!! Move over PT Barnum!!!!!!!!!!
> Lee


And these are the EXACT people that really should not have this breed living in their home(ignorance is NO excuse!)...they must be intimidated or something thinking they need a puppy pre-trained so they aren't a danger to society?


----------



## howlk9 (Jan 29, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life, has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud. https://kraftwerkk9.com/dogs-for-sale/puppies/


LOL. If that were really true, I know a lot of people who would not be allowed to have their dogs, including myself, when I got my first GSD!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

David Taggart said:


> It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life, has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud.


I think this every time I see one of your posts, but are you for real??


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> I think this every time I see one of your posts, but are you for real??


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

David Taggart said:


> If you are a first time handler - the qualities question is for you, never to the dog, can you be the one or not. It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life, has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud. The question, should GSD be licenced is still hanging in the air, because they are dogs not for everybody, personal qualities of many people do not alllow them to have GSD.
> Ask if any videos of mum and dad you can watch, if not to see them. Puppies must be vaccinated at 2 months and half and not earlier, otherwise complex vaccination destroys their immune system. These puppies go to their foster parent already trained for their age:
> https://kraftwerkk9.com/dogs-for-sale/puppies/


 
Seriously?! Do you even realize how crazy you sound? They're not for lazy owners for sure but clearly you've never had a stable GSD. They really are capable of going with the flow and ADAPTING to their people. It's called versatility! I really can't decide if you just don't like the breed or honestly have zero idea of what you're talking about when you post.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> I think this every time I see one of your posts, but are you for real??


 
I am so glad I'm not the only one who thinks that...


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm with Lucy Dog on this one. The posts are hardly intelligible and always leave me saying "WUT"?


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't understand how one's sex life deciphers who they are as a dog owner...?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life, has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud.


Wait, what?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

On a more serious note - take to Krystal and others with her dogs. I have yet to find someone who is disappointed with their dog from Malinda. She will be who my next pup comes from if the timing works out for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KelsCooke said:


> I don't understand how one's sex life deciphers who they are as a dog owner...?


 
That's probably one of the weirder things he's said too... 




elisabeth_00117 said:


> On a more serious note - take to Krystal and others with her dogs. I have yet to find someone who is disappointed with their dog from Malinda. She will be who my next pup comes from if the timing works out for me.


 
Liz, I'm sure the timing will work out!!! I know you're watching for Eve puppy updates right now! lol


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

KelsCooke said:


> 1. What qualities does she look for in an IPO dog??? First time handler?????
> 2. What are the results for DM testing on the parents?
> 3. How much are puppies? Discuss co-ownership if you are open to it.
> 4. Dewclaws etc.
> ...


I'd look though her website as some of your questions can be answered there( DM results, puppy take home package, puppy socialization) Both her deposit and puppy contracts are on her site as well.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> Malinda is not only an amazing breeder but such a wonderful person... you can't go wrong.
> 
> I would just tell her what you are looking for, talk about your lifestyle, your goals for the puppy... what you want out of a dog, etc.. I am sure as the conversation goes on, you will both come up with new questions or answer ones not yet asked.


I also recommend calling her. She was very forth coming with information and answered all of my questions and more. Just tell her what you're looking for in a pup, and she'll point you to the appropriate litters. I just placed my deposit for the Asko/Diana litter, and she was right there to answer all of my questions. Just shoot her an email, join her facebook(she's fairly active there), or just call her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> That's probably one of the weirder things he's said too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be Masa or Darka that I am interested in.. Masa if I can get my timing to work, but I don't think that is going to happen this breeding, just too soon. If it was 6+ months I could make it work, hoping that if she is bred again and it takes, that will be my litter, if not, I have Darka and one other female to go too from another kennel.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> $6000 - SIX THOUSAND DOLLARS for 13 week old puppies?????????? "RARE" solid blacks??? HUH???????????? OMG....


WOW!! I think I'm in the wrong business, no?! I didn't realize solid blacks were rare or hard to come by!!

Back to the topic at hand!! I had one of Weberhaus' dogs in for training a while back.. Nice, nice dog.. Solid temperament, good drives and extremely handsome!


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> If you are a first time handler - the qualities question is for you, never to the dog, can you be the one or not. It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life, has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud. The question, should GSD be licenced is still hanging in the air, because they are dogs not for everybody, personal qualities of many people do not alllow them to have GSD.
> Ask if any videos of mum and dad you can watch, if not to see them. Puppies must be vaccinated at 2 months and half and not earlier, otherwise complex vaccination destroys their immune system. These puppies go to their foster parent already trained for their age:
> https://kraftwerkk9.com/dogs-for-sale/puppies/


1st time GSD Owner

PTSD/BPD = pretty **** nervous all the time 

My dogs make my life un-spastic. 

Sex has nothing to do with training. However it would't hurt to have it before training...(pitching the idea with Mr. Sage right now) 

I love listening to music while drinking mimosas and smoking some good 'ol MMJ. Since when have my choices of personal relaxation dictate how great of an aspiring trainer I am??? 

And you know what? My GSD is more behaved than some kids I know, so that sir is a completely bull sheit reply. 
Alcohol and loud music my @$$...My Mr. Sage is a metal guitarist! And the dogs love hanging out with him while he practices. 

Pfft. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> Seriously?! Do you even realize how crazy you sound? They're not for lazy owners for sure but clearly you've never had a stable GSD. They really are capable of going with the flow and ADAPTING to their people. It's called versatility! I really can't decide if you just don't like the breed or honestly have zero idea of what you're talking about when you post.


Omg THANK YOUUUU!!! 
Someone had to slap some sense in that dudes skull. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got off the pone with Malinda. She's wonderful.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very happy you phoned her!

She is such a great lady and so willing to talk about anything dog.. lol. 

Are you apart of her stalker fan club now?

I officially welcome you...


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Very happy you phoned her!
> 
> She is such a great lady and so willing to talk about anything dog.. lol.
> 
> ...


Yes I am 
Looks like I'll be placing a deposit on a litter soon as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome! Which litter are you looking at? Be sure to add me on facebook (Elisabeth Ann Parent) so we can chat dogs. I am hoping to place a deposit on a litter of hers as well, just crossing my fingers that my timing will work with moving and when the litter is due!


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Awesome! Which litter are you looking at? Be sure to add me on facebook (Elisabeth Ann Parent) so we can chat dogs. I am hoping to place a deposit on a litter of hers as well, just crossing my fingers that my timing will work with moving and when the litter is due!


Asko x Diana 
Sent!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Asko is a great male and I have heard great things about Diana! 

Very excited for you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KelsCooke said:


> Asko x Diana
> Sent!


 
I love Asko! but I could be biased right now lol.

and yay! Another stalker for the fan club! lol


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Krystal - send me some new Dax pictures  Now that the new site is back up i need to update it.
Thanks everyone for nice words 
PS- I love my Stalkers
Liz may need to create a page on face book 
I always love a good dog chat!!!
Kels-it was nice to chat with you and i hope to meet you in person soon !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I swear, we will have t-shirts, mugs and those big giant foam fingers for trials!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Rock on !!! t-shirts are a for sure I think.. Tell your sister to get on it


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I swear, we will have t-shirts, mugs and those big giant foam fingers for trials!


just don't twerk....


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

UHHHH No there will be none of that!!! its sounds scary!


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

relevant?


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

weberhaus said:


> Kels-it was nice to chat with you and i hope to meet you in person soon !


for sure!!
Oh and Sara's taking scentwork classes where you work so you'll be seeing her a bit I suppose


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky her. This is going to be fun for me !!! Video has damaged my retina permanently.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that really made me laugh.



KelsCooke said:


> I don't understand how one's sex life deciphers who they are as a dog owner...?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

unstable sex life. i don't think you're dogs cares that you "ain't
gettin it".

doesn't have enough time for training makes sense.

drinking and loud music. that's something that bothered my parents
and the Reverends. i love drinking and loud music. when i play
music loud i put the dog in the bedroom so he has a buffer. sometimes
if i'm going to play music very loud i ask my neighbors is it ok. if they
don't want to hear it i don't play it loud. sometimes my neighbors
make requests.




David Taggart said:


> If you are a first time handler - the qualities question is for you, never to the dog, can you be the one or not. It is forbidden to have not only GSD, but any dog for a nervous person, person who leads spasmatic life,
> 
> >>>>> has unstable sex relationship, doesn't have enough of time for training, for those who like alcohol or playing music loud.<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

weberhaus said:


> Krystal - send me some new Dax pictures  Now that the new site is back up i need to update it.
> Thanks everyone for nice words
> PS- I love my Stalkers
> Liz may need to create a page on face book
> ...


Will try to do that today. It's semi nice out so I'm running away from home for a bit with my camera. Gonna take beastie over to Solomon's for some distraction training. 

Liz - I'm all for t-shirts!


----------

